
Truckers soon may replace mirrors with cameras and video screens - samcampbell
https://www.jsonline.com/story/money/business/2019/01/15/truckers-now-can-replace-rear-view-mirrors-cameras-video-screens/2553460002/
======
mimixco
I used a video rearview mirror on a 2019 Cadillac Escalade recently and it
drove me crazy. The low frame rate was obvious and the resolution of the video
screen was much lower than a glass mirror, despite the wider angle of view.

I had to flip the rearview up into "night mode" to drive the car without
feeling like I was going to get in a wreck.

Anyone else tried these in real life?

